# need help with tire size



## 1ST Timer (Jul 22, 2016)

Ok so on my 68 I did the front disc conversion that included the 2" drop spindles. I aslo purchased a set of 15x8 wheels with the 4.5" offset. what I don't know is what size tires I'm looking for in the front and rear. I like the cali rake look so I want a little wider and taller in the back with 8" wide tires in the front any one know what the conversion would be from 14 to 15 to get the look I want? I think id like to go 10" wide in rear and maybe 2" taller than front


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Here are 4 tire sizes that may work for your car with 15" wheels,

A 215/60r15 for the front would be a tire that is 8.46" wide, the sidewall height is 5.07" and the total tire height is 25.15".

A 225/60r15 for the front would be a tire that is 8.85" wide, the sidewall height is 5.31" and the total tire height is 25.62".

A 255/60r15 for the rear would be a tire that is 10" wide, the sidewall height is 6.02" and the total tire height is 27.02"

A 255/65r15 for the rear would be a tire that is 10" wide, the sidewall height is 6.52" and the total tire height is 28".


----------

